# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم NS PRO تحديثات :  NsPro v6.5.1 released: ***Many World's First Inside***

## mohamed73

*-Added N7105 Galaxy Note 2 LTE Support:  Direct Unlock (NO ROOT Required), Flashing, Read/Write PIT file, EFS Backup/Restore.
World's First extended support -Added T889 Galaxy Note 2 Support:  Direct Unlock (NO ROOT Required), Flashing, Read/Write PIT file, EFS Backup/Restore.
World's First -Added I317 Galaxy Note 2 Support:  Direct Unlock (NO ROOT Required), Flashing, Read/Write PIT file, EFS Backup/Restore.
World's First -Added B5330 Galaxy Ch@t Support: Direct Unlock (NO ROOT Required), Flashing, Read/Write PIT file, EFS Backup/Restore.
World's First -Added EFS backup/restore for I717, I727, I747m, I757m, I9210, I9305, T989, T989D, T999, SC-03D, SC-06D. -Improved operations for many supported models.  Is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!! to use latest NsPro version. 
Latest NsPro version can be downloaded:
-From NsTeam website: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
-From NsPro support area.*

----------

